# Bipod or not to bipod, that is the question



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Getting the grandson's gun set up for the elk hunt this fall. Having minimal experience with big game, should I put a bipod on his 7MM-08 or not. What is the most common shooting position you try to achieve when getting a shot on an elk?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kneeling behind Steady Stix.


-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have bipods on a couple of rifles but have never shot an animal using the bipod. Shooting sticks every time. Last year I was on a steep hill and so I ended up sitting and had my rifle resting on shooting sticks and nailed a 400 yard shot. Of course none of this has ever happened with an elk as I have never been successful on an elk hunt but I imagine it translates over from deer hunting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My primary shooting position has always been sitting with my elbows on my knees. My next one is kneeling then standing. If I am standing or kneeling I'll try and get to a tree limb or rock to steady my rifle. 

I have never liked the prone position off of a bipod, it is just not comfortable to me and I have a hard time getting a good sight picture. 

Using the sitting position I have connected on shots further than I like to admit and have more confidence in it than any other position that I have tried. While in Africa I connected on shots out to 479 yards while sitting using a Bog Pod shooting stick.

I'd say before you get him a bipod for the rifle have him shoot prone off of some sandbags and see how he does.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would get a tripod like trigger sticks or bog pod. My preference is Bog Pod because I feel like they're a might sturdier. I can extend the legs and use them as a walking stick also. I wouldn't beat them up real bad using them as a stick, but you can quick deploy and adjust the legs really quick and be ready to shoot in a hurry. You can splay the legs out on uneven or unlevel ground and get a solid rest for the youngster. I find a spot, get the tripod set, put gun in, and start glassing. I've found that shooting sticks, trigger sticks, etc. make it so we can choose the spot and adapt the rest to the spot rather than the spot to the rest.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Getting the grandson's gun set up for the elk hunt this fall. Having minimal experience with big game, should I put a bipod on his 7MM-08 or not. What is the most common shooting position you try to achieve when getting a shot on an elk?


If I had plenty of time and clearance I prefer prone with a dead rest, tree rock or backpack. Standing I like a tree or limb and third would be on one knee with elbow resting on bent knee.

I had a landowner cow tag and gave it to my friends 14 year old son that had not yet hunted. When I spotted the elk herd I took the kid with me and got within 200 yards, we went up to a log and I had him lay down and get a dead rest on the log. I had given him my .300 WSM to shoot, I had him find a cow I had picked out in the scope, told him where to place the cross hairs and count to 10 and press the trigger, I had him do this twice and then let him chamber a round and put it on safe, I had him line up the sight picture again and had him press the trigger, he said it felt good so I told him to take it off safe and do it again. He did well.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

The only use I have found for the bipod is that its helpful when you want to put your gun down without getting it dirty.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

How old and big is your grandson? A rifle mounted bipod can be handy but they add weight to the rifle which could make a already heavy rifle that much more for a young person. I have watched quite a few young hunters struggle with packing just there rifle after an hour or two in the field.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't care for bipods. They add too much wieght, awkward, cumbersome, can be noisy and hard to adjust on the fly. 

We shoot off the tripod with the kids-- usually standing. Set it to their height before hunting and adjust minimally as necessary. It has worked extremely well for my kids and others I've helped.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> How old and big is your grandson? A rifle mounted bipod can be handy but they add weight to the rifle which could make a already heavy rifle that much more for a young person. I have watched quite a few young hunters struggle with packing just there rifle after an hour or two in the field.


He's 15 but pretty good size. 5'10" and about 185 since he's been working out every day. No fat on him just plain muscle.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a good pair of light shooting sticks, I made some out of graphite golf shafts. They are light and super strong. I shoot from a kneeling or sitting position. But honestly they are amazing walking sticks, they've saved me a bunch while hiking up steep muddy hillsides.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Another vote for shooting sticks.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> He's 15 but pretty good size. 5'10" and about 185 since he's been working out every day. No fat on him just plain muscle.


Well I would think he needs a little experience as a pack mule for a year or 10 before he's allowed to shoot something for himself.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > He's 15 but pretty good size. 5'10" and about 185 since he's been working out every day. No fat on him just plain muscle.
> ...


He's the only one with a tag. Grrrrr


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Like most have stated, I wouldn't put a bipod on the rifle. It seems like most of my rifle shots are from a sitting position or standing with the rifle rested on a branch. Have fun with your grandson. I hope he gets an opportunity bipod or not.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok the rifle mounted bipod is a no go. Which shooting sticks and why. I see monopod, bipod and tripod shooting sticks. What style and what brands to stick with and to stay away from


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ok the rifle mounted bipod is a no go. Which shooting sticks and why. I see monopod, bipod and tripod shooting sticks. What style and what brands to stick with and to stay away from


You can easily make your own - I went to Home Depot and picked out 3/4" tomato stakes (the aluminum ones with the green plastic on the outside). I cut them to a comfortable height and then crossed them, put a wing nut through the middle of them, and was good to go. Cost about $8 and work great.

Similar to this set up:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the Bog Pods. They are quick to set up and can be adjusted to just about any length that you need. They are also a tripod for more stability. They even offer other heads that you can use for cameras or spotting scopes, but they really are not that good for them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Shooting sticks.

I have every type of shooting stick made going back to the French and Indian War and I miss closer with any of them than I do with the best bipod out there.

.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ok the rifle mounted bipod is a no go. Which shooting sticks and why. I see monopod, bipod and tripod shooting sticks. What style and what brands to stick with and to stay away from


A couple years ago I purchased the Primos Trigger Stick tall mono pod adjustable shooting stick, the stick works like its supposed to but its basically like shooting offhand as with only one leg there is no way to steady it up from front to back and side to side movement. I would personally get a bipod type stick to eliminate the side to side movement so all you have to worry about is stabilizing the front to back movement. For quick easy height adjustments, light weight and easy of carry the Primos Trigger Sticks are very nice.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Shooting sticks.
> 
> I have every type of shooting stick made going back to the French and Indian War and I miss closer with any of them than I do with the best bipod out there.
> 
> .


Hmmm French and Indian wars....now those stick probably have some family history for me. :grin:


----------

